# White Bump on Lip



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Maybe she got poked a little at the groomer, or while chewing on something? Fluffy got a bump like that after I nicked him one time with the clippers (bad mom!). It fell off after a few days. I would keep an eye on it, just to be safe, though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Maybe she got poked a little at the groomer, or while chewing on something? Fluffy got a bump like that after I nicked him one time with the clippers (bad mom!). It fell off after a few days. I would keep an eye on it, just to be safe, though.


That would make sense, as she was just groomed last week. It may have been too small to see until yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Pogo had a pink bump on his snout. After a few weeks it withered and fell off. It never got larger than a peppercorn and never distressed him


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It could also be a viral papilloma which can look just like that. It's a type of wart. Oral papillomas are very common in young dogs. They are benign and go away on their own, but it is advised not to let the dog play roughly with other dogs until it goes away since it is contagious. They tend to take hold where there is a small skin nick, and this can easily happen when dogs get into mouthy play.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> It could also be a viral papilloma which can look just like that. It's a type of wart. Oral papillomas are very common in young dogs. They are benign and go away on their own, but it is advised not to let the dog play roughly with other dogs until it goes away since it is contagious. They tend to take hold where there is a small skin nick, and this can easily happen when dogs get into mouthy play.


That would be bad, as she was just playing with three dog friends yesterday! 

I can't find any papilloma photos that look like hers, so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed it spontaneously disappears. It looks pretty much exactly like a human whitehead. (Gross, I know.) I feel like I could pop it.....but I won't try.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That would be bad, as she was just playing with three dog friends yesterday!
> 
> I can't find any papilloma photos that look like hers, so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed it spontaneously disappears. It looks pretty much exactly like a human whitehead. (Gross, I know.) I feel like I could pop it.....but I won't try.


Yeah I know I'm not sure you could keep her away from them! Hopefully it goes away. I just couldn't tell if it had a warty texture but if it doesn't then it's probably not a papilloma. I have noticed that on Misha's black nose, if he scratches it the skin turns white before it heals. So the white pigment isn't surprising.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Yeah I know I'm not sure you could keep her away from them! Hopefully it goes away. I just couldn't tell if it had a warty texture but if it doesn't then it's probably not a papilloma. I have noticed that on Misha's black nose, if he scratches it the skin turns white before it heals. So the white pigment isn't surprising.


Yeah, it doesn't have that cauliflower look to it, so I'm hopeful for now. And between some pretty wild playing yesterday and grooming last week, she's had plenty of opportunities for little nicks and scratches.

This photo with her friends makes me laugh.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Update: The bump disappeared about a week later. Didn't get any bigger. Didn't shrink. Just realized it was gone one day. 

I'm guessing it was a nick from grooming.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good to hear Peggy's bump is gone


----------

